# USB problem

## tortue.net

I installed Gentoo few weeks ago with gentoo-sources kernel on my HP Pavilion720.fr.

But I can't have my printer connected (USB connection). I followed the gentoo documentation for installing CUPS and the printer, evrything was perfect...but it is impossible to print anything.

By the way,  I can't connect my USB key ...

Any help is welcome

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tortue.net,

Please post the following:-

1. Output of lspci (emerge pciutils if needed)

2. Output of less /proc/bus/usb/devices

3. The USB section of your kernel .config file, normally at /usr/src/linux/.config (not the whole file, unless you have some web space to put it on)

Exactly what printer and USB key do you have ?

----------

## tortue.net

Hi NeddySeagoon,

1. Output of lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

0000:00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:07.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86)

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 04)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

0000:00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

2. /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=e800

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=03f0 ProdID=b002 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=hp

S:  Product=photosmart 7200 series

S:  SerialNumber=CN39R3B35NI5

C:* #Ifs= 3 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=07(print) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usblp

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=05(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=e000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

3. .config

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811HS=m

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_DC2XX=m

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

4. Printer and USB key

My printer is a HP Photosmart7260

My USB key is a 128Mo from iomega

I hope all these information can help

See you

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tortue.net,

Its traditional to post info like this in code blocks to preserve the formatting. I can just read your post. You have a genkernel configured kernel. Its all there but because of the debug uptions it will be really sloooooooooow.

When it works, its time to rebuild your kernel for speed, rather than one size fits all.

For your USB stick to work, you need the modules usb-storage and sd_mod loaded. Check with lsmod and modprobe as required. You also need to plug it in. Its not listed in your /proc/bus/usb/devices.

Is it USB 2.0 ?

```
mount -t vfat /mnt/sda1 /mnt/floppy 
```

should then make it appear on the mount point /mnt/floppy.

If you had to modprobe anything, put the names in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-<ver> so they are loaded at the next boot.

Your printer is there but its not got a driver. (usbview shows it in red) Does lsmod show usblp  loaded?

If not its the same as with your USB stick. Modprobe for testing and  add to /etc/modules.aut... to get the system to do it.

emerge usbview too. It shows a nice graphic of whats on your usb bus. Its helps the diagnostics when it doesn't work.

----------

## madikken

Hi,

What do i do when I get this when I try to load a module?

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe sd_mod

modprobe: Can't locate module sd_mod

bash-2.05b# modprobe usb-storage

modprobe: Can't locate module usb-storage

bash-2.05b#
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madikken,

That means either the modules are built into the bzImage file or they are not compiiled at all.

```
grep USB .config
```

 in your kernel tree will shed some light on things.

----------

## madikken

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe usb-storage

modprobe: Can't locate module usb-storage

bash-2.05b# grep USB .config

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# Support for USB gadgets

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

Nothing is set, but how do i "set" the usb-device?

----------

## Nate_S

one correction:

that's 

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy

-Nate

----------

## madikken

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy

mount: fs type vfat not supported by kernel
```

hm..

----------

## Nate_S

you need to compile vfat support into your kernel then.  Or it might be a module, in which case try modprobe vfat

----------

## madikken

now I have vfat as M (module) and compiled the kernel.

but this is the output of modprobe:

```
ash-2.05b# modprobe vfat

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_new_dir_R94274851

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_build_inode_R52ae2c6d

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_detach_R5e5054c3

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_mark_buffer_dirty_Rbd6d05a0

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_brelse_R84f7faf4

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_dir_empty_R64cbdadd

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat__get_entry_R395327bf

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_add_entries_Rc15aeecf

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_read_super_R7523c4cb

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_attach_R457e7ce5

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_date_unix2dos_Rc49edbc0

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_search_long_R94943902

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_notify_change_R30cf26c6

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_scan_Ra2bb6ffa

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: insmod vfat failed

```

sorry to say I dont know what to do next....

I can change the kernel-konfig to a vfat (not module) but just * (whats that called?)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madikken,

Please post you whole kernel config file.

I'll look it over. Since you have unresolved symbols, something that vfat depends on is missing.

Is that the only change you made to your config, or did you say 'Y' to something too?

If you said 'Y' to anything you need to do the whole kernel build and install, not just the modules bit.

================= edit ==================

You never need to modprobe vfat, except for testing. the mount command will load it as required.

----------

## Nate_S

well, this is testing, isn't it?

----------

## madikken

```
grep FAT .config 
```

gave me:

```

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

```

It seems right...

or...

poff.. my sound is gone as well...

mabye I should change kernel.. Im using an old one (2.4.26)

(ps. to all the noobs.. grep command returns all the lines in .config (a file) that say FAT (casesensitive)...)

```
grep FAT .config 
```

--------------------------------

Here is the rest:

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

CONFIG_MXP31=y

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_MIRROR is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

----------

## madikken

ps.

when I change the kernel, after I type

```
make-dep
```

to compile, right?

but what do I type to install the kernel again like NeddySeagoon said-...

 *Quote:*   

> Is that the only change you made to your config, or did you say 'Y' to something too?
> 
> If you said 'Y' to anything you need to do the whole kernel build and install, not just the modules bit. 

 

by the way.. Ive been changing back and forth between * (y) and M

.....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madikken,

A snippet of your .config is

```
CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m 
```

It may be a good idea to include CONFIG_MSDOS_FS.

While yoiu are there, add  CONFIG_JOLIET, too since that provides the Microsoft extensions to ISO 9660 used on CD-ROMS.

A full 2.4.x kernel compile and install consists of

make dep

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel_file_name>

reboot

If you have only added modules you only need do

make dep

make modules

make modules_install

sometimes the nake dep is not required either. 2.6 is simpler.

The steps involving the kerenl file itself (bzImage) are only required if you have changed it, as is rebooting.

----------

## tortue.net

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I followed this post and your previous tips.

All modules needed mount properly but when I type 

```
 # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

```

I think I'm really near the solution...but I still miss something.

Any idea

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tortue.net,

I have learned recently that there are two sorts of usb-pen drives, or at least, they are formatted differently.

The most popular sort (going on my experiance) looks like a real hard drive with partitions and will be /dev/sda1. The other sort looks like a huge floppy and responds as /dev/sda. I have never seen one of these.

Look for /dev/sd*

Look in dmesg for the usb-pen drive being detected.

The /dev entry should come and go as you connect/disconnect the device (give it a few seconds) and you should get messages in dmesg for every connect/disconnect operation.

----------

## tortue.net

NeddySeagoon,

Here is something weird :

```
# dmesg |grep usb

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 01:28:19 Nov  7 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe000, IRQ 10

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe800, IRQ 10

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x8ec/0x11) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x3f0/0xb002) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 832b8840, burb 832b8a40

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 92 ret -6

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xB002

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 832b8a40, burb 832b8840

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -6

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 832b8840, burb 832b8a40

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -6

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 832b8a40, burb 832b8840

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -6

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 832b8840, burb 832b8a40

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -6

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 832b8a40, burb 832b8840

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -6

```

I do not understand these lines...but there is a lot of "failed" for me.

In fact I have 4 USB connection available (2 at the back side and 2 at the front side)

USB stick is conected on the front 

```
usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage
```

My printer is connected on the back 

```
usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xB002
```

On this printer there is a mass storage device for download photos from my camera (HP Photosmart 7260).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tortue.net,

There are two different UHCI root hub drivers in the 2.4 kernel.

From you post of /proc/bus/usb/devices further up the thread, you are using UHCI-Alt. You may get better results with the other one.

You may find this thread of interest http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-french/2003/11/msg00555.html, which is someone trying to get automounting working with the same usb stick as you. Its in French and my French is not very good.

The fails are associated with your memory stick.

Have you considered putting a 2.6 kerenl in beside your 2.4 ?

----------

## tortue.net

Thanks for your help !

I moved to 2.6 kernel (and enjoyed the evolution).

Using your advices and this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=257135&highlight=usb+dmesg I managed to get my usb stick working.

I will now work on the automount part...

----------

